

Can You Build A Network On Top Of Another Network? - 8bitliving
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/03/can-you-build-a-network-on-top-of-another-network.html

======
jdludlow
_I asked if it is a network if it is built on top of another network. I think
in that case, the answer is no._

Ironic that the network he's talking about is built on top of the TCP/IP
stack.

I guess the point of the article is to argue about the definition of "social
network", which isn't that exciting.

